# What's next?



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I find myself wanting, asking what's next. Now that the hype of the special run of Hudsons is over and we'll wait until December more than likely for delivery. I ask myself is there anything else to talk about or what's next down the pike?

When is the next MTH catalog due? 

Not likely there will be any news from/at York as no one is going.  Sorry I know lots are going but it's in reference to Atlas and Lionel.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> When is the next MTH catalog due?



MTH catalogs are released at or around the dates of York meets.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a couple of MTH pre orders but they are pretty pedestrian.
A Kodak 44 tonner and George Bush 4141 SD70ACe. I am hoping MTH does a proper business train with emphasis on the open vestibule business cars and power car. I will mention it to Andy and Mike at York. No interest in Lionel 21"ers.
Somewhere out on the horizon will be Scotts NYC H10 but I am not holding my breath.

Pete


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Time to start saving money for our next purchases.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

New tooling????? More re-runs?????? 

I would be surprised if we see much in the way of new tooling. Re-runs, pretty much more of the same that has been prevalent in the past few years.

A bright spot has been MTH who has made some of their existing tooling very exciting with plating and engines not done before.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

How about some wood sided cabooses I can re-letter in B&A or Rutland. I can only dream.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

superwarp1 said:


> How about some wood sided cabooses I can re-letter in B&A or Rutland. I can only dream.


He, that is a big part of it. Hard to beat the cost either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

Work on your layout and run the trains you have. Add details to the layout and post photos here. Take videos of trains in action on your layout. I think these things are much more fun to talk about than new locomotives. Don't get me wrong, I like new locomotives, but seeing trains in action is more fun. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I have 3 MTH locos due for delivery over the next 4 months or so. Should keep me content for this year.

SP&S RS-3
Kodak 44 tonner
EMD F-3 ABA demonstrators.

Bill


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

Believe it or not, Hunting and gathering for next Christmas. Need to do some fixing and painting for the modular Christmas display.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Work on your layout and run the trains you have. Add details to the layout and post photos here. Take videos of trains in action on your layout. I think these things are much more fun to talk about than new locomotives. Don't get me wrong, I like new locomotives, but seeing trains in action is more fun. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Joe, you took the words right out of my mouth -- to a degree.  As I've mentioned a couple of times, I'm spec-ing out some scenic features I'd like to incorporate at the end of my layout where the Standard Gauge shelving is being replaced with vertical rock scenery and a few other ideas in my head. Then there are a bunch of "older" trains still to be unboxed... so look for some photos of those in coming weeks. It really is a joy to "shop from one's closet" and not spend $$$ on those "new" goodies!!! 

This is quite likely a time that represents the lowest number of outstanding pre-orders I have with suppliers in YEARS. Don't get me wrong... it's not ZERO, but it's nowhere near what it was years ago. That's largely because I'm really trying to be very selective about purchases. And I was doing a pretty good job of it, were it not for those dang dealer exclusives!!!  

The items listed below are my "big-ticket" items this year, and most of them are dealer exclusives as opposed to regular catalog'd items (i.e., only TWO items listed below hail from Lionel's most recent catalog). So I guess there's no getting around the fact that this is still an expensive hobby even when we're trying to cut back: 


Lionel VL Western Maryland Challenger (Nassau Hobby Exclusive)
MTH Premier Rocky Mountaineer locomotives and passenger cars
Lionel Legacy Santa Fe "black bonnet" Alco PA ABA (Pat's Trains Exclusive)
Lionel Legacy J3a Hudson (Pat's Trains Exclusive)
Lionel Legacy Lehigh Valley C-420's (Mr. Muffin's Exclusive)
Lionel Legacy SF "black bonnet" GP-35 triple diesels (Pat's Trains Exclusive)
Lionel Legacy Santa/Christmas 2-truck Shay

The WM Challenger is due this Spring, and the Rocky Mountaineer passenger set should follow within a month or so. Then I expect everything else should arrive after September... with most hitting in December, as usual. 

So it should be a great year to enjoy what's already on the roster... with a smattering of new goodies as the year unfolds. Although the really big layout project will be converting the Standard Gauge shelves into bona-fide scenery as a dramatic backdrop for nearly 18' of arch bridges. 

David


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*I COLLECT WHAT I LIKE*

As to what is next for me? I will probably try to get my train storage boxes tidied up. I have come up with a way to identify each box's contents on a 3"x 5" index card. Said card will be inserted into a self sticking clear plastic pocket attached to the side of the individually modified BCW storage box. The plastic pockets & the BCW boxes were Amazon items. I have listed the Amazon links below if anyone would be interested. FYI Wally World has the best deal on index cards $0.78 for a pack of 100. I missed our local Train Show because of some very dangerous inclement weather we had last Sunday the 3rd of March. -21 wind chill with 3" of blowing powder snow. Not worth the 50 mi. drive each way. Next local show is in August. Spring is a coming so that will slow down the Train Hobby somewhat. Of course I will be doing my daily Craigslist search & looking at the latest Menard's offerings. Flea market time will be starting soon also. One "small" thing I have to do is to start cleaning out the basement and finally, maybe start planning & building the layout :dunno:

LATER

PLASTIC POCKETS
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0739JRZ5L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

BCW BOXES
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LY2OLNS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, as you guys no doubt know from the barrage of e-mails from retailers, there is a bunch of new MTH stuff that just came out. Some of it is quite interesting. 

Also I have a new Menards Piggly Wiggly - and no place to put it. What a conundrum!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

What's next?! Hopefully spring, warmer weather and getting back outside!! IMHO it's just great to have a couple good hobbies to keep you going!


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*ENVIOUS HERE*

Whoa! Fantastic Fiberglass Flyer you have there


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Jeff T said:


> What's next?! Hopefully spring, warmer weather and getting back outside!! IMHO it's just great to have a couple good hobbies to keep you going!
> 
> View attachment 487972


Many years ago I read a Car & Driver article comparing five sports cars, the Porsche 911, Lotus Espirit, Vette, etc.

They rated the Porsche best overall. But I'll never forget one line in the article:

_"Make no mistake about it. Press on the pedal and Yankee Doodle's coming through!"_


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

ERIE610 said:


> Whoa! Fantastic Fiberglass Flyer you have there


Thank You!



Millstonemike said:


> Many years ago I read a Car & Driver article comparing five sports cars, the Porsche 911, Lotus Espirit, Vette, etc.
> 
> They rated the Porsche best overall. But I'll never forget one line in the article:
> 
> _"Make no mistake about it. Press on the pedal and Yankee Doodle's coming through!"_


It certainly has a little kick!!


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Work on your layout and run the trains you have. Add details to the layout and post photos here. Take videos of trains in action on your layout. I think these things are much more fun to talk about than new locomotives. Don't get me wrong, I like new locomotives, but seeing trains in action is more fun. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


I'm in Joe's camp,unlike many here I'm not really a collector I've been running the same 6 locomotives on my layout for the past 3 years and I'm perfectly content.I have so much left to accomplish on the layout that future catalog releases are just not on the menu for me.

Eagerly awaiting the release of a new Locomotive ,pre-ordering,waiting for the shipping date (which seldom seems to happen on time) and then being disappointed in the quality of the product(at least where Lionel is concerned recently)just doesn't seem like a pleasant experience to me.

I'm a firm believer in doing what makes you happy so to all the collectors I hope the release of your dream locomotive is just around the bend as for me _"I'll take the road less traveled"_.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Gee my answer changed in the last five minutes with the N and W Redbirds a possibility. But why worry about next year now.

Our list is at the lowest point in some time and the suppliers are quite different. We have a Lionel C and O 2-10-4 pre-ordered from MrMuffin with the agreement that it will be thoroughly checked out before shipping.

The only rolling stock are Lionel tool, bunk, and kitchen, cars from Charles Ro that we plan to send to Harry to work some magic on.

And from a Sunset we have on order Southern ABA E6s probably in 2019 and are committed to three N and W GP9s which is going to increase to five with the Redbirds a possibility but production will probably not be until next year.

Buying junk that nobody has time to check and paying to return it is not something that appeals to us.

We model N and W/Norfolk Southern and Lionel has come out with an incredible array of products that we would normally have pre-ordered from Charles Ro. 

Nothing this year and the brass K2 was thankfully cancelled.

Our emphasis will be on completing the first and second levels of the Benchwork and track this year which includes a turntable, roundhouse, engine service, and passenger station.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

*"Our emphasis will be on completing the first and second levels of the Benchwork and track this year which includes a turntable, roundhouse, engine service, and passenger station."
*

That will be more than enough to keep you busy this year.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

What's next for me? Well I just want to run trains. Maybe expand my layout as soon as I figure out what and how I'm going to do that. Buy engines and rolling stock whenever I can.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Here you go DennyM. This should keep you busy for awhile. I realize it is a step or two up in guage, but what fun.
https://www.ebay.com/i/183077283619


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2019)

Poppet, that would make a great train room.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

CountryJoeThere are a numbre of old rail cars along the Durango to Silverton Narrow gauge line, that they tell you are free, you just have to get them out of there. 

This looks like an area west of Flagstaff, can't think of the name of the place, but seems like I have seen this from a distance before.

I wonder how much it would cost to get something out there to pick it up and put it on a semi, the wide load fees to transport it. Certainly would be a neat train club site. Maybe can talk Spence out of the Bugatti and he will do it. I have a couple of acres he can set it on. lol


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

For me, this time of the year is where I take a much needed break from this hobby as I transition to warmer month hobbies. I will still check in here a handful times a week, but it won't be multiple times per day like I do October - January. If was full bore into this hobby every day of the year, I think I would get burned out. I need some time away from all of my hobbies in order to ensure I am love with them when I do dive back in.


----------

